# Updated my website gallon Retentive jar



## Fruit Jars (Dec 24, 2015)

I have updated my website with some better pictures and new additions.  Recently added a gallon Retentive from Spurgeon's auction.  I also have a quart and am looking for a pint. Visit my website at "jerrysjars.com".  Merry Christmas to all and best of luck and health in 2016.

Jerry


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 27, 2015)

Good lookin' jar Jerry, congrats!


----------



## deenodean (Dec 29, 2015)

Awesome collection!


----------

